# riccia on a driftwood?



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

do you think i can grow riccia on my driftwood with this kind of lightning setup 65watts CF + 20 watts NO over 29 gallon tank, check my profile you will see my setup, any input will appreciated


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

I think you could. you have almost 3wpgs why not.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes. Riccia will grow in your setup and can hang on to practically anything. Best method so far is purchasing a set of 3 hairnets at Walmart, Walgreens, Long drugs etc in the hair department. 

1. Take a thin layer of riccia, and cake the surface of the driftwood with the riccia. 

2. Take the hairnet, and wrap it around everything very tightly (skin tight).

3. Riccia will grow out of the net in about a week and look pretty.

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yep you sure can, I had dit co2 and 4wpg.








http://s91840723.onlinehome.us/john/aqua/rfluitansinfo.html


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Woah nice tank... You have moved me to consider planting riccia in my new tank like that...


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

oh man is that your tank, its beautiful hope to have like that on my tank, im now excited to have that riccia plant


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Man i would like to try that. I have 2 driftwoods that need to be covered by something and riccia seems like the plant to be. I have a 65w CF over a 20gallon tank and a DIY CO2 + Hagen ladder system. Would this work on my tank?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah it definitley work, my friend at the other forum has same setup with you and he can grow riccia on a driftwood without problem, check his journal at plantedtank.net here is the link http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/31377-new-pics-20gal-56k-warning.html


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

wow...that is a fast growing plant. Where is the best place to get some? I live in college station and temps around in high nineties... Also, I've never heard of a loofah? Where exactly can you get those?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

you can get this loofa at a dollar store, walmart, bath and beyond and other superstore.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Riccia does grow very quickly, even from a small amount.

I cleaned out my 10g (or so I thought) of all the Riccia. A few weeks later I had a good size clump stuck betwen Water Sprite plants. That was under 15w flourescents and no ferts. Couldn't imagine under good lighting and ferts.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

you grow riccia on that setup, amzing i thought you need atleast 3 wpg to grow riccia on a driftwood.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a 72g with 2.7wpg and I'm growing a riccia foreground without much problem. All riccia is grown by covering rocks with hairnets.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> you grow riccia on that setup, amzing i thought you need atleast 3 wpg to grow riccia on a driftwood.


That clump grew in the middle of the tank. Not sure how it would do with that much light on the very bottom (shouldn't matter much in a 10g).


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

My Riccia grew 6 inches deep with no die off with 40 watts in a 10g, I had to trim every week. It was messy and pretty soon I got tired of it. That tank lasted 6 months.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

whats your experiance on growing riccia as a foreground is it hard and how you do it to be a foreground?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

At first frustrating then when it grew into a big 10g mat i was fine and happy.


----------

